# X. sp. ''Kyoga Flameback'' Lake Nawampasa - Pictures



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

The little dude is all fired up and has everyone at one end of the tank right now, one female holding another looks gravid and seems to be showing him some interest...




























Very hard to get good shots of him right now, thanks for looking...


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Great looking fish.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

one word for this!
AWESOME! :drooling:

hi sir,

is the Kyoga Flameback' aggressive as compared to other vics like zebra or nyerreri?
i noticed you keep with peacocks? do single male color up nicely when keep with peacocks?
man how i wish i have 1 of these males. :thumb:


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

johnchor said:


> one word for this!
> AWESOME! :drooling:
> 
> hi sir,
> ...


I believe your questions have been answered in your thread Kyoga flameback in a all male tank?

My experience with them can be found the thread Xystichromis sp. ''Kyoga Flameback'' tank set up question...


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

Gorgeous! Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Amazing looking Kyoga Flameback male!


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

He was being a total pain in the 90 so he went to the big boy tank, and those who ask about coloring down here is proof...


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

looks like a female in a all male tank... lolx


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

Seems like most victorians are hard to color up in all male tank.
even P.Nyerreri will not color up properly... unless i keep another male in the same tank.. but they fight like mad...lolx


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Update, I pulled him from the all-male and put him in a 40 with girls, and within minutes he was showing a lot of color, he was fired up in full color again in about an hour.

They just amaze me.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

does anyone has experience keeping hap.flameback (not kyoga) in a all male tank?
do they colorup?

thanks


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mine has not colored up so far, but it has only been a couple weeks.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

GoofBoy said:


> The little dude is all fired up and has everyone at one end of the tank right now, one female holding another looks gravid and seems to be showing him some interest...


Great shot GoofBoy...what a handsome fellow he is


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello DJ,

how big is your hap. flamebacks? did you keep him in a all male tank?
and hows your P.nyerreri? did he still color up as before in all male tank?

i have some good news. my largest P.nyerreri ruti about 2.8inch, now colors up much better. but still showing Orange instead of red. but the colors are more consistent now. but he still needs some other sub-dominant P.nyerreri in the tank to color up consistently. currently i am testing 3 male p.nyerreri in my all male tank. so far so good. :thumb: 
from my experiences, i found P.nyerreri ruti to be a rather late bloomer. they don't color up properly until 2.5-3inch. 
ok now i will stop complaining about P.nyerreri ruti. 



DJRansome said:


> Mine has not colored up so far, but it has only been a couple weeks.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

johnchor said:


> hello DJ,
> 
> from my experiences, i found P.nyerreri ruti to be a rather late bloomer. they don't color up properly until 2.5-3inch.
> ok now i will stop complaining about P.nyerreri ruti.
> ...


When I was breeding them, I would have them in full colour by just over an inch.


----------



## johnchor (Apr 2, 2011)

hello fogelhund sir,

Yours is P.nyerreri RUTI or other locations? maybe i guess you have females that makes the big difference.
all mine are suspected males, as they grow larger those previously suspected females seems to also color up as males too!

i search the web and notice P.nyerreri RUTI has lesser red then other locations except SENGA. most red P.nyerreri is MAKOBE
is this true?

thanks


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Mine were Makobe, and were mixed fry raised together. I really, really, really wished I could find some like I had many years ago. One of the most stunning fish I've had the honour to own.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

The nyererei is maybe 3" and the flameback is maybe 2".

The nyererei was with the haps/peacocks longer...maybe 2 months longer. The flameback has been with them just a couple weeks.


----------



## Protazerg (Aug 28, 2007)

Yours is freaking AWESOME!!!! here was my Kyoga, I think mine was the "All Red" strain, but Im not sure. I sold my group, I have too many babies to handle, so I just want to focus on raising those up.


----------

